# Need reviews on WIRELESS internet! Do you use one?



## Vijay-IN (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Friends,

I am planning to go for a wireless internet connection. I have researched for sometime and got to know about 3 services, which I can get. I am in Rourkela, Orissa and for sure I will go for wireless so do not say a wired connection would be better 

So these are...

*1. Airtel *
    (a) Airtel USB Modem (ClicK Here to visit site)
    (b) Airtel with my Nokia 3110c (with EDGE)

*2. Reliance*
    (a) Reliance USB Modem (Click here to visit site)
    (b) Reliance with a Nokia CDMA set (will have to buy one)

*3. Tata*
    (a) Tata Indicom USB Modem (Click here to visit site)
    (b) Tata Indicom with a Nokia CDMA set (will have to buy one)
     How is HSIA Service? Seen first time.

So friends, please make you opinion and help me getting a good one.
Please give a cause to convince me too 

Thanks in advanced,
Vijay


----------



## goobimama (Aug 5, 2008)

First of all, assuming you are using this for your notebook on the go, wired doesn't even come into the picture. And second, if you are planning on using these with your desktop, then its a stupid move to go with these kinds of wireless solutions. Better to go for wired broadband and then broadcast it over with a Wifi router.


----------



## Vijay-IN (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.

I already stated that.. "I will go for wireless so do not say a wired connection would be better".
I know wired is always better, but the situation is I can not have a wired connection even if I wish from my both hearts and I will use with my 2004 model Desktop 

Please suggest me one from the above options or anything which is wireless, I will be thankful to you.

Thanking You,
Vijay


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 5, 2008)

BSNL also offers Wireless Broadband... If you can get the EVDO based one, I hear that it is much better in terms of speed compared to the others... But I havent used it so no comments...

I have Reliance... It is okay I guess... After using Wired Broadband it feels very slow... And there are occasional connection drops... But I think all options are like that except EVDO...

Any detailed info reg. EVDO from BSNL website? Could not find it myself...

Arun


----------



## Vijay-IN (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Arun,

Thanks for your words. BSNL EVDO is really better than every wireless, one of my friends uses that. But he has a problem, like he gets a disconnection every time at an interval of 45 minutes to an hour, which is annoying as anything. I am in need of a consistent connection.
He had an Airtel GPRS in his EDGE enable set before this, and he says the connection never dropped, but the speed was nothing in compare to EVDO.

I called Reliance today after seeing your post asking a demo. I said, I'm switching from another company so I need to check he service first 

The bad thing is they do not have any WebWorld in Rourkela, but took my address and contact number to send a local representative for the demo, *if possible*.

Need more reviews about *Tata and Airtel*, as Tata we can buy online  and Airtel is cheap 

Best Regards,
Vijay


----------



## shashank_re (Aug 5, 2008)

Iam having Tata Plug2Surf.Speeds are good enough for browsing.
And its up for sale as i got Airtel BB now.PM me if you want.


----------



## Vijay-IN (Aug 5, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> Iam having Tata Plug2Surf.Speeds are good enough for browsing.
> And its up for sale as i got Airtel BB now.PM me if you want.



Hi Shashank,

Thanks for your input. Please review the Tata Plug2Surf in the means of service quality, speed and connection consistency. If I get good reviews from other members for it, then only I can go for.

Need more reviews 

Thanks,
Vijay


----------



## skippednote (Aug 5, 2008)

Wat download speed does BSNL EVDO reach upto


----------



## iinfi (Aug 6, 2008)

reliance wimax call them 1800-3000-7777....

Rs.750 for 150kbps unlimited

r u gona be on the move constantly?? if yes then wimax wont work for you!! for wimax to work properly your rooftop antenna sud v a line of sight with the wimax tower.


----------



## Vijay-IN (Aug 6, 2008)

iinfi said:


> reliance wimax call them 1800-3000-7777....
> 
> Rs.750 for 150kbps unlimited
> 
> r u gona be on the move constantly?? if yes then wimax wont work for you!! for wimax to work properly your rooftop antenna sud v a line of sight with the wimax tower.



Thanks for your suggestion!
As you asked, I need a movable one type, wimax is practically a fixed thing.
Did you use any other?

Thanks,
Vijay


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 6, 2008)

I use BSNL Wi-fi router which i got with my bsnl connection

And so for its quite good.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 6, 2008)

In Delhi, I used to get 16kBps on Tata but it's very expensive. But now average is 7-8kBps. Airtel is good, unlimited use at 499Rs per month on mobile. Better go for a mobile rather than Data card


----------



## Vijay-IN (Aug 6, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> I use BSNL Wi-fi router which i got with my bsnl connection
> 
> And so for its quite good.


Hi Friend,

You got your wi-fi with a wired BSNL connection, right? I'm in need of a wireless though.
Thanks for  your input.



ThinkFree said:


> In Delhi, I used to get 16kBps on Tata but it's very expensive. But now average is 7-8kBps. Airtel is good, unlimited use at 499Rs per month on mobile. Better go for a mobile rather than Data card



Wow, thanks for the suggestion!
I searched their website but did not get a plan of Rs 499, I will call CC tonight and see whether it's available or not in our circle. BTW yours is prepaid or postpaid?

Thanks,
Vijay


----------



## shashank_re (Aug 6, 2008)

Reliance and Tata are better at speeds and connectivity bcoz of their CDMA technology than Airtel or Vodafone since these run on GSM tech.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 6, 2008)

wireless works ok ! but if you can get a Wired connection , its much much better and reliable


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 6, 2008)

Airtel Mobile Office would be the best option for you. They have decent speed for some really cheap rental. You can get one on your prepaid or postpaid for Rs 499 a month and thats unlimited.
Don't got for tata indicom plug-2-surf as i've read some horrible reviews about them.
Reliance could be the alternate but Airtel Mobile Office conntect would be perfect for you.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 7, 2008)

Vijay-IN said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks for the suggestion!
> ...



You get to see it only when you select your circle in the tariff page on their site. 
On prepaid, unlimited use service has been discontinued(don't know for how long) and your pay 30p/50Kb. Earlier it was for Rs.599 per month.



Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> Reliance could be the alternate



I would never advise anyone to go for Reliance for any service


----------



## Akshay (Aug 8, 2008)

Airtel data card is definitely not recommended... Evn sites like rediff and google take a while to open. Mobile office is much better then the airtel card.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 8, 2008)

^^ideally the speed in both should be exactly same as they use same network.


----------



## Doy22 (Aug 14, 2008)

I got no idea about Tata indicom and Airtel.... But i have used and disconnected Reliance services... they provide worst service .... Actually they said that speed will be very hige and my plan was night 9-6 unlimited free... But at that time it was not at all working... About the bill I have not used it for more that 3 months... Along with the min pay[350] I got the bill around 800 each month....


----------



## desiibond (Aug 14, 2008)

all of them are crap. If you need stable connectivity, go for tata indicom wimax or airtel ADSL


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 19, 2008)

^^Airtel ADSL? He wants wireless internet. Tata Indicom wimax is not available except at few places.


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 19, 2008)

Tata Indicom is now offering Photon - a 2.4 Mbps wireless connection but I think it is currently only in parts of Chennai... The rates for unlimited is high though - 1500 per month compared to BSNL EVDO rates (550 per month)

Arun

EDIT: For info on Photon, refer *www.tataindicom.com/HSIA-photon-usb.aspx


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 20, 2008)

^^Strange that they have chosen only parts of Chennai for inital trial.


----------



## prasad_den (Aug 21, 2008)

Any idea about the speeds we can expect in airtel MO..? Which wireless internet is the fastest..? Looks like I'll also have to settle for some wireless solution only..


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 21, 2008)

Some users at times get upto 35kBps. But at peak hours, it may dip to 5kBps as well. BSNL evdo is the fastest one(But may not be efficient)


----------



## myhotdog (Aug 21, 2008)

my exp. is very bad in airtel and idea. i prefer reliance


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 21, 2008)

^^You are very lucky that your experience with Reliance is good, as most don't like their services. But still you won;t be getting more than 14kBps. Isn't EDGE available on Airtel in your area?


----------



## quadroplex780 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello there I am using BSNL's 3G service(AKA wireless broadband)and it is advertised as 2 Megabits per second I but till now I am getting max speeds of about 512 kilobits a sec.
Its a good option than wired broadband of 512Kbps speed which will be costlier in the longer run.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 21, 2008)

quadroplex780 said:


> Hello there I am using *BSNL's 3G service*(AKA wireless broadband)



Are you sure its 3G? It has not been launched till now.


----------

